# Losing Weight - One step at a time!



## Neens (Feb 9, 2020)

Hi All, 
I really enjoy reading @ColinUK 's updates on his progress so I thought I would start a thread in the same way. 
In 2018 following an operation, I slipped 2 discs & suffered sciatic nerve damage which left me unable to use my left leg or feel my foot. I had physio for 14 months which stopped this month! I stopped walking with a stick in December a few weeks after my T2D diagnosis - so for over a year the only form of exercise I have done is Chair pilates to build the muscles back up and 10 months ago started mat pilates. For 5 months I was unable to get down to the floor or back up. When I started mat pilates I was still unable to stand on the damaged leg or rise to the ball of the foot. 
This is just some background so you know the level of unfitness I had reached! 

When I was first diagnosed I made an effort to walk for short journeys, I was still limited (stick) with pace and distance but where as I may have used the car to pop to the dr or shops, I walked. For a few weeks this was all I could do. On Christmas day (over indulged carb count but not massively foodwise) I took an hour to walk including uphill. I hadn't intended to - but had a very energetic nephew encouraging me to stay out longer!  


*December* 
Since diagnosis I have followed a Low Carb plan - reducing from 130+ to between 30-70g. I started adding walks in from Week 1 and take a 1 hour pilates class each week. 

I know that 150 mins of exercise is recommended and that was my aim. So that was just 5x 10 min walks. 
Each week I walked (slowly with a stick) between 1 and 4 hours. Some of the walks were as short as 10 mins but sometimes several times a day. 
In December I lost 4lbs over 2 weeks - maintained and put 2 lbs back on. So by the end of all that exercise and massively reduced carbs I had only lost 2 lbs... but

I was walking without a stick 
and able to walk a little further
my clothes were a bit looser/comfortable
I was still allowing snacks and treats in my total carb counts
I felt a difference
I didn't at any point feel disheartened (thank goodness) because I felt like I had lost weight - and I had... 2 lbs. 

*January* 
The time for resolutions - so I lowered carbs/stopped having as many treats and got back on the Wii Fit. I discovered I am still not able bodied enough for aerobics - but did manage a 20 minute test session... of which 50% of the time was probably 'at rest'. 

So for a few weeks I did 1 hr pilates class, 1 hour on Wii (in sessions of 15/20 mins) and about an hour walking (20 mins at a time). Building up slowly and still not walking at any great pace. 
The Wii is between 30 - 60 mins for the remaining part of the month as I am back at work. Walking about an hour still. Some weeks a bit less. 
For the past week I have missed pilates due to work and have done just a 30 min session at home. 
In January I lost -11lbs 
Making my total JUST UNDER 1 stone! 


I dropped a dress size + a little more
Lost any sign of having more than 1 chin 
Found I was able to do more activities on the wii as building muscle strength back up
Posture improved
*February *
I have been working so the walking has dropped to about 40 mins and the wii to about 20 and some weeks the pilates is 30 mins but I am on my feet most of the day and walking around with work, so actually more active.
I have lost -3lbs so far. 

*This is a grand total of 1 stone and 2lbs. (Approx. 10 weeks)*

I was just under 12 stone at diagnosis. I am now 10st 10.


I look forward to updating you and I promise it won't be another epic essay! 

Oh - and more importantly BG dropped from 17 to 4.7 - 6.9


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 9, 2020)

That’s brilliant progress @Neens, you should be very proud of how far you’ve come in just a few months


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Feb 15, 2020)

It’s not an easy journey .. think you have done so well . Congratulations


----------



## Neens (Feb 15, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> That’s brilliant progress @Neens, you should be very proud of how far you’ve come in just a few months


Thanks - I feel that for the first time in my life the weight loss will at least be maintained this time. I have had 3 other times in the previous 20 years where I have had BMI/Obesity and worked on losing weight. The first time 3 stone with a LF diet I followed from a book and the other 2 times 4.5 stone and 4 stone through Slimming World and in between I yo-yoed out of target range and crept up through the dress sizes...
I think maintaining it is harder than losing it for me at least. And I do wonder how to manage the carbs once I have lost the weight but hoping I can get advice when that time comes. Brain is substantially full right now! 

This time I have less total weight to lose than the previous 3 times so... it should be okay.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## Neens (Feb 15, 2020)

Freddie1966 said:


> It’s not an easy journey .. think you have done so well . Congratulations


Thanks, Freddie. It is hard but necessary. I think it is more challenging for people who don't like vegetables etc. I have discovered that I now like some things I didn't used to and love it when I discover something I really like is low carb - like Pak choi! Yum! Of course, I would prefer a doughnut and not to have diabetes ... but as it is here, I have to take control!


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Feb 15, 2020)

Neens said:


> Thanks - I feel that for the first time in my life the weight loss will at least be maintained this time. I have had 3 other times in the previous 20 years where I have had BMI/Obesity and worked on losing weight. The first time 3 stone with a LF diet I followed from a book and the other 2 times 4.5 stone and 4 stone through Slimming World and in between I yo-yoed out of target range and crept up through the dress sizes...
> I think maintaining it is harder than losing it for me at least. And I do wonder how to manage the carbs once I have lost the weight but hoping I can advice when that time comes. Brain is substantially full right now!
> 
> This time I have less total weight to lose than the previous 3 times so... it should be okay.
> ...


I have yo yo dieted all my life , this time there is no way it’s going back on . I have lost 8 stone in the last 2 years . In the middle of this I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes . I have low carb , I only want to loose another stone then not going to increase carbs as don’t want to inject more insulin . Nuts are going to be my choice . Low carb high calorie and good for you . Do let me know how your journey progresses I really do wish you success


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Feb 15, 2020)

Neens said:


> Thanks, Freddie. It is hard but necessary. I think it is more challenging for people who don't like vegetables etc. I have discovered that I now like some things I didn't used to and love it when I discover something I really like is low carb - like Pak choi! Yum! Of course, I would prefer a doughnut and not to have diabetes ... but as it is here, I have to take control!


I’ve also tried new food , I used to laugh when my husband tried to persuade me to eat cabbage . Love it now. I have loads of stir fries experimenting with different combinations . Very rare that I actually add meat to it now


----------



## Neens (Feb 15, 2020)

This week I have not lost any weight - I have been at work for the past fortnight and have been unable to fit exercise in and have also missed my pilates classes - in fact this block has been postponed to the end of March when my contract finishes. So I have to make sure I make time to exercise. I managed a walk down to the chemists and ran the milk low so HAD to walk to the shop! But compared to the hours I usually manage it is no surprise that the weight has not shifted.

I had a particularly low carb week so it is frustrating (my immediate bad head thought is - _oh, I could have had treats)..._ I resisted staff cake 3 x this past week!
However, I also know results will show (and they wouldn't if I had chosen to eat and count those cakes)... I also know that I did lose -1lb... it is just I put it back on again.

So this week, I maintain.


----------



## Neens (Feb 15, 2020)

Freddie1966 said:


> I’ve also tried new food , I used to laugh when my husband tried to persuade me to eat cabbage . Love it now. I have loads of stir fries experimenting with different combinations . Very rare that I actually add meat to it now


I like the stir fry option too - very quick and easy.
To begin with I was still adding meats/fish but nowadays that all depends on how well I have food planned/organised shops. I have some frozen fish always on hand which is quick, easy and tasty enough. I still write food diaries, but concentrate more on carb counting than meals. I have made a couple of dishes that I felt satisfied with. Both of which were commented on at work.  << That's the true sign of knowing you have made something spectacular! Ha ha.

2 weeks ago I bought a cabbage (for the first time in maybe 20 years) it took about 4 days to get through it and involved me searching for lots of LC cabbage recipes... there are loads... I made a casserole which was quite good and definitely filling. It was a bit like trying to finish Christmas turkey by day 4 though... it ended up in a stir fry!


----------



## Tee G (Feb 15, 2020)

Wow @ Neens - You're a trouper - its sooooo impressive !


----------



## Neens (Feb 15, 2020)

Freddie1966 said:


> I have yo yo dieted all my life , this time there is no way it’s going back on . I have lost 8 stone in the last 2 years . In the middle of this I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes . I have low carb , I only want to loose another stone then not going to increase carbs as don’t want to inject more insulin . Nuts are going to be my choice . Low carb high calorie and good for you . Do let me know how your journey progresses I really do wish you success


Blimey! CONGRATULATIONS (yes, I am shouting) at your weight loss - that is amazing. 

I have enjoyed eating nuts - I sort of banished them apart from the odd packet* of trail mix/brazil nuts/cashews because I knew they were high in fat and I wasn't particularly healthy. 

* That said I was bad - I would eat the whole packet! Whereas I now know the limit in weight and no. of nuts... and delight in how long a packet lasts! It is great to be allowed them again and I am surprised how low carb walnuts and brazil nuts are. 

Not 100% how true this is but read that a walnut before a meal can help weight loss it was on pages to do with GI and how foods relate/work together which is something I haven't yet got my head around. I haven't tested the theory because I do try not to eat nuts every day. I also don't think I could stop at 1 walnut, even if I locked the box away in the back of a cupboard somewhere!


----------



## Neens (Feb 15, 2020)

Tee G said:


> Wow @ Neens - You're a trouper - its sooooo impressive !


Thanks, Tee G. I really enjoyed reading Colin's posts and hearing his progress and I think it is easy to forget how far we have come sometimes. Just hoped other people would enjoy the thread and also wanted to post something that wasn't a question or a cry for help! 

Also think it is hard for people trying to lose weight to keep the momentum going and forgive themselves for weeks they either put on or don't lose any weight and maybe these posts can help them feel better. The honesty of the challenge and all that.


----------



## Neens (Feb 17, 2020)

4 steps back and a bit in shock. +3lbs

I am now on slow release metaformin (since last week) - big pills to swallow but I have managed however side effects include dire constipation (unable to pass for 4 days) I have an appointment booked in hope of rectifying and am trying home remedies with food that's allowed - it has reached the stage I don't want to eat anything else! At least the stomach cramps (from metaformin) have stopped.

Having said that had birthday/valentine weekend treats and hoped that change in diet would get things moving. I have drunk extra water on top of the usual tank full! I have enough fibre from nuts and vegetables *soluble/insoluble. I have heard coffee can help.

I do not have IBS/ or dairy intolerance - but also didn't have Diabetes (and I did). Hoping it is just because of the meds. 

So - this may have a LOT to do with weight increase. I have checked food diaries and take away aside haven't overdone treats etc. however, have been working and unable to exercise. This will also have an impact and I haven't always been mindful of portion sizes in the past 2 weeks.

Last week I lost 1lb and then gained it back so maintained and this week, at the beginning of this week I had an increase of just under 1lb then hadn't weighed in for 4 days and now I have put another 2lbs. I am 2 days off the end of my week so it is possible that weight will disappear again. I resisted lots of work cake this week but had a counted amount on Mr G's bday and a counted valentine meal making total carbs that day 100g and usually it is 20-50g so double for me but still in Low Carb range.

I now weigh the same as I did at the end of January again and dislike this yo-yo. I know they happen but that doesn't make it easy to deal with when they do!

Any advice would be gratefully received.


----------



## Tee G (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi Neens.  So sorry to hear you are having a miserable time, but dont get disheartened, life happens.   And if you haven't been in 4 days, im sure you will lose a bit weight when you finally do !    bless, it must be so uncomfortable - cant you see if there is anything to take safely at the chemist, just short term, maybe a chat in private with the pharmacist, see if they have anything to reap rewards....  Other suggestion, is swap your usual size dinner plate to a side plate, or something a bit smaller? (I have done this and it does help me with portion control)  except when im having a salad then the bigger the plate, the better!.


----------



## Neens (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks @Tee G I do use a much smaller plate (usually) but... made a mistake with the take-away - had the same starter as before 21g carbs but this was for a third and I had 2/3 which is why the total for the day ended up being 100g carbs. I wish I had used my little plate for serving onto - instead of the large salad bowl (not one that you serve salad in like a fruit bowl- but large nonetheless)! 

I usually weigh EVERYTHING out and most portion sizes (other than the takeaway treat meal) were small enough. All I can spot on the food diary is the breakfast out - which had a lake of baked beans (it was all counted carb wise) but the cals etc. would have been higher. I generally haven't bothered counting the cals as I count the carbs and so far have lost weight. I also had a couple of WeightWatchers soups at work (resisted that cake though) - these made my lunch on those days higher carb than usual and again didn't check rest of label and know that sometimes these LF foods can be loaded with salts. 

It is very uncomfortable and after 2 days I nearly asked for over the counter laxatives! But was also working last week and hoping my system would kick-start. 
If I am still unable tomorrow I will pop out to the chemists - at least I can add 20 mins walk onto exercise if I do that! 
So far the exercise I have done today hasn't worked as a home remedy either.


----------



## Deleted member 25429 (Feb 17, 2020)

Neens said:


> 4 steps back and a bit in shock. +3lbs
> 
> I am now on slow release metaformin (since last week) - big pills to swallow but I have managed however side effects include dire constipation (unable to pass for 4 days) I have an appointment booked in hope of rectifying and am trying home remedies with food that's allowed - it has reached the stage I don't want to eat anything else! At least the stomach cramps (from metaformin) have stopped.
> 
> ...


I found weighing myself once a month was more encouraging. When you see a loss of half a stone in a month you are pleased , but when you see your weight going up/ down by a lb you get frustrated . Just an idea we are all different, I have been a yo yo dieter this time I’ve not given up just stuck to it . I work with men they had cakes , doughnuts and sweets today , they don’t bother asking me anymore if I want any x


----------



## Tee G (Feb 17, 2020)

Aww Neens, you are trying so hard, but dont worry, as we all know weight, as @Freddie1966 says,  is frustrating sometimes especially if you weight yourself too often,  We know it can go up and down so much during a week.  Remember sometimes we retain more water than at other times, (you know that Chinese i was talking about and the high salt content, and i said i feel the effect for 2 days after with my blood pressure, well i get puffy legs too!  Like ive been on a long haul flight to the moon and back,, I can stick my thumb in my shin and leave a dent!!!)  So salty foods in the diet can cause water retention (especially eating out, because you dont know what these meal really contain, and it can have an effect!)  As long as your overall weight is coming down, thats all you should aim for - im more worried for you with your ........'blockage' .  Sounds like you are doing the right things, water, keep moving, eating fibre etc. Nature will get going again soon, im sure. x


----------



## Felinia (Feb 17, 2020)

Like you I have back and hip problems and was unable to exercise and walked with a stick.  But getting into the swimming pool was a revelation - I can exercise without pain.  I do 4 mornings a week Aquafit.  As you are working that may not be possible, but some areas do have evening classes, and there is always the weekend to do a few (dozen) lengths.  I haven't used my stick since Christmas, am much more toned, and have re-discovered my waist!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 17, 2020)

Sorry to hear that @Neens.

You've been doing so well. Remember it’s a marathon not a sprint.

Hope you don’t feel too down about it.


----------



## Neens (Feb 19, 2020)

Freddie1966 said:


> I found weighing myself once a month was more encouraging. When you see a loss of half a stone in a month you are pleased , but when you see your weight going up/ down by a lb you get frustrated . Just an idea we are all different, I have been a yo yo dieter this time I’ve not given up just stuck to it . I work with men they had cakes , doughnuts and sweets today , they don’t bother asking me anymore if I want any x


Thanks Freddie - I know a weekly or monthly weigh in would make more sense - but this is partly to do with the activity I am doing which tracks the BMI and exercise - I have the option not to weigh but I find the graphing element useful and can check the food diary I keep to see if any of the gains are food related - I know there are lots of other reasons for maintaining/+lbs. 

I have lost 2lbs since 'movement' coming back yesterday so this gain is now just 1lb which is okay/normal/can happen. 
Am okay saying no to cake - sad but okay.


----------



## Neens (Feb 19, 2020)

@Tee G thanks - sorry to hear about what salt does to you, but less salt is better for us so at least that adverse effect keeps you away from temptation. I 'managed' yesterday and have eaten a wholemeal pocket to make sure it continues. This has (as we predicted) left me with a weight loss and an overall +1lb this week which is fine with lack of exercise/take away and birthday weekend and the general up and down that happens with women's bodies. 

@Felinia that is great news - I have read your posts about all that time in the pool. It was recommended whilst I was seeing a consultant over my back last year, unfortunately I dislike water and swimming so for me the process and activity would cause more stress than good. Having said that I did an aqua aerobics class once and enjoyed that - so once the body is a bit stronger (no longer walking with a stick but still have neuropathy issues and some pain) I might see where my nearest class is and try that again. Thank you.

@everydayupsanddowns thanks - it didn't leave me feeling low - just frustrated and physically a little pained/bloated. All sorted now and will carry on and possibly end up with a good weight loss after this.


----------



## Felinia (Feb 19, 2020)

Neens said:


> @Tee G thanks - sorry to hear about what salt does to you, but less salt is better for us so at least that adverse effect keeps you away from temptation. I 'managed' yesterday and have eaten a wholemeal pocket to make sure it continues. This has (as we predicted) left me with a weight loss and an overall +1lb this week which is fine with lack of exercise/take away and birthday weekend and the general up and down that happens with women's bodies.
> 
> @Felinia that is great news - I have read your posts about all that time in the pool. It was recommended whilst I was seeing a consultant over my back last year, unfortunately I dislike water and swimming so for me the process and activity would cause more stress than good. Having said that I did an aqua aerobics class once and enjoyed that - so once the body is a bit stronger (no longer walking with a stick but still have neuropathy issues and some pain) I might see where my nearest class is and try that again. Thank you.
> 
> @everydayupsanddowns thanks - it didn't leave me feeling low - just frustrated and physically a little pained/bloated. All sorted now and will carry on and possibly end up with a good weight loss after this.


Yes, I do 4 Aquafit classes a week, and like you I wouldn't have gone near a pool 6 months ago.  We have a real laugh, and a coffee morning afterwards.  I do say no to the cakes and biscuits that get passed round afterwards though!


----------



## Neens (Feb 21, 2020)

Felinia said:


> Yes, I do 4 Aquafit classes a week, and like you I wouldn't have gone near a pool 6 months ago.  We have a real laugh, and a coffee morning afterwards.  I do say no to the cakes and biscuits that get passed round afterwards though!


That sounds great. My Pilates class went for coffee in the new year and it lasted for 3 hours! Was fun though. Also have to resist cake.


----------

